# Kann man *.atn-Dateien auch in Paint Shop Pro (PSP) nutzen?



## Snakelady (22. Januar 2008)

Oxygen hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mir das sowas runtergeladen, stand drauf "Goldene Textur"...
> War aber nich drin, nur so ne *.*atn Datei...
> 
> Ich hab da son verdacht, das das so ne Art "gespeicherter Kontrast" oder sowas in der Art ist... oder? Und wenn es das is, wie wend ich das an?


hallo
kann man diese dateien auch irgendwie im psp nutzen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Nein, *.atn-Dateien kann man mit PSP (Paint Shop Pro) nicht nutzen.

Grüße
Markus

P.S. Ich spendiere Deiner Anfrage mal einen eigenen Thread - nach knapp 7 Jahren
sollte man Threads in Frieden ruhen lassen.


----------



## Snakelady (22. Januar 2008)

Hallooo
danke für deine rasche antwort
*gggg*
hab das erst im nachhinein gesehen, das die anfragen schon soooooo lange zurückliegen
hoffe du bist nicht böse
dicken extraknuddler an dich


----------

